# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  anyone form North Dakota

## mweippert

Matt From Fargo ND

----------


## GoingPostal

Not from ND but northern MN, have some saltwater buddies in Fargo.

----------


## my.plants.eat.rats

Fargo!  :Smile: 
Sorry to dig up an old thread...  :Razz:

----------


## mues155

Bismarck, ND  :Smile:

----------


## gopherhockey03

Grand Forks!!

----------

